# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  подготовка к зачатию, ведическая акушерка, ведические роды, ЛАЛАНА

## Алиса Зубкова

Харе Кришна, милые друзья!
Мы готовимся к зачатию нашего второго ребеночка.
Собираемся в Индию, подготовить наши физические тела к этому великому событию.
С подготовкой тела мне более менее все понятно.
Но главное в родах и беременности подготовить свой ум.
Из лекций Лаланы я поняла, что самое важное в этой области это читать священные писания, повторять святые имена бога, а также есть освященную пищу.
В первых родах у меня были проблемы, в итоге пришлось делать кесарево.
Очень хочется проработать эти роды, понять глубинные причины случившегося.
Знаю, что западные акушерки, предлагают женщине пройти сеансы гипноза для работы со страхами и подсознанием, особенно если были проблемы в предыдущих родах.
Какие методы работы кроме тех о которых рассказывает Лалана есть еще или их будет достаточно, чтобы в этих родах все прошло благостно?
И еще такой вопрос, я облазила все, что смогла в Интернете и не нашла никаких контактов Лаланы...а мне очень бы хотелось с не поработать до родов, а еще лучше до зачатия.
Кто-нибудь может мне в этом помочь?
Мы поедем в Индию месяца на три может больше, может быть кто-то знает где она обычно обитает в Индии???
НУ и вообще буду рада информации по теме, особенно из ведических источников.
Также я очень хочу родить именно с ведической акушеркой. Знает кто такую? Пока что мне дали контакты только ведической акушерки из Новосибирска. Сама я живу в Москве и пока что планирую рожать именно здесь, хотя, мое решение может измениться...
Любимые, всем спасибо за участие и советы!
Обнимаю!

----------


## Дарья

Алиса, здравствуйте! Примите мои поклоны.
Вот группа в контакте по ведическому зачатию - http://vk.com/club36216187
Вот сайт Лаланы: http://lalana-radha.ru/
Также с ней можно связаться через "Мой Мир" http://my.mail.ru/mail/lalana/

Я тоже хочу божественного ребенка. Готовимся с мужем. Были в Индии, в Дхаме.
Почему-то у нас в Сознании Кришны не так много информации о материнстве. 
Нам, матаджам, нужно объединяться в группы по материнству, чтобы была преемственность как зачинать, 
рожать,воспитывать будущих вайшнавов в сознании Кришны! Это также важно, как и проповедь. Наши дети - это будущие преданные!

Алиса, я сама из Новосибирска, поэтому знаю эту акушерку - Марина Рассадина её зовут. О ней много отзывов хороших. 
С ней родили дома много моих знакомых девочек. Одна подруга с ней дома двух деток родила, знакомая подруги родила, 
еще одна девушка знакомая родила успешно. Кстати, тоже одна девочка из Москвы к ней приезжала в Н-ск рожать. Но  
у нее тут родственники. Но нельзя просто родить к ней приехать.  Она заранее готовит беременных. Проводит занятия. 
К домашним родам нужно быть готовой психологически, понимать, что не врачи за тебя с ребенком отвечают, а ты сама.

----------


## СергейИванов

> Также я очень хочу родить именно с ведической акушеркой.


Лучше не рисковать, а просто чтобы был ХОРОШИЙ современный акушер.

Самое главное в настройке - не слишком напрягаться (медитация, мантра и т.д.). Все хорошие эмоции должны идти сами собой (ну разве немножечко их подтолкнуть).

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ой,как меня умиляют советы мужчин,как лучше рожать :smilies:

----------


## СергейИванов

> ой,как меня умиляют советы мужчин,как лучше рожать


А Вы думаете у мужиков мозгов совсем нет?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

рожают не мозгами.а того,чем рожают,у мужчин точно нет,и какие ощущения-мозгами не понять.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> рожают не мозгами.а того,чем рожают,у мужчин точно нет,и какие ощущения-мозгами не понять.


 А по моему, очень разумный совет дал уважаемый мужчина. Напрягаться точно не надо. И чтобы был хороший врач рядом.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

а где я сказал,что совет не разумный?я сказала,что меня умиляет :smilies: даже не смешит,обратите внимание :smilies:

----------


## СергейИванов

:lipsrsealed:

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

Действительно, мало информации о родах в СК, о беременности и о детях до года. Аюрведа с 2-х-3-х лет только. 



> Лучше не рисковать, а просто чтобы был ХОРОШИЙ современный акушер.


есть опасность, что современный акушер предложит современный метод обезболивания - эпидуральную анастезию.

----------


## Бхакта Юра

От эпидуралки можно отказаться. Но вот если вдруг она понадобиться то врятли акушерка сделает её. Рожать дома очень черевато так как если вдруг что то пойдёт нитак как надо то ребенок и мать могут умереть не дай Господь. Представти как такое может отразиться в сердцах  родствиников и как это повлияет на Обшество Сознания Кришны? Пока у нас нет своих больниц и родильных домов лучше не эксперементировать!

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

Бхакта Юра, да, согласна, но знаете, так хочется в этот момент чтобы был муж (у меня мужа не пустили), и не думать постоянно что тебе опять решили вколоть, и как это отобразится на ребёнке. В Москве есть палата за 100 тыс., где можно рожать как дома, у нас пока нет такого, а было бы само то - за дверью весь персонал и все современное оборудование,если пойдёт не так - они рядом.

----------


## Bhn.Sasha

> Рожать дома очень черевато так как если вдруг что то пойдёт нитак как надо то ребенок и мать могут умереть не дай Господь.


 :smilies:  мужской энергии в деле родов места нет, уж простите.
рожать дома важно и нужно. от того в какой обстановке находится мамочка зависит сам процесс и дальнейшая судьба малыша. очень многое закладывается на тонком плане в момент родов. и в это время нужна очень спокойная женская обстановка, мира и любви. атмосфера должна быть чистой и священной. там нет места алкоголю, сигаретам и мясоедам - а это все то с чем вы обязательно столкнетесь в больнице. так же там нет атмосферы божественной любви.
во всем цивилизованном мире рожают давно дома. это только в россии дико. живу в швеции, в вайшнавской деревне, здесь детей больше чем взрослых. почти все рождены дома. с акушеркой. так рожают все, в европе, америке, да где угодно. на правительственном уровне множество государств спонсирует программу по поддержанию домашних родов. это все естественно. так рожали наши предки. 
где рожать выбор конечно каждого. по тому как проходит беременность вы поймете сможете ли родить дома. очень очень редко бывают какие-то сложности и о них как правило знаешь заранее. если есть страх тоже лучше быть в больнице, по крайней мере первые роды. благоприятнее будет если вы будите спокойны.
почитайте об этом подробнее. есть прекрасный журнал "домашний ребенок" и есть очень много групп в сети по естественному акушерству. даже сериал есть, так и называется "акушерка". вот только не уверена есть ли он на русском.

----------


## Bhn.Sasha

> Также я очень хочу родить именно с ведической акушеркой. Знает кто такую? Пока что мне дали контакты только ведической акушерки из Новосибирска. Сама я живу в Москве и пока что планирую рожать именно здесь, хотя, мое решение может измениться...
> Любимые, всем спасибо за участие и советы!
> Обнимаю!


может вам еще не поздно, но в любом случае напишите как у вас все проходит. нашли ли вы акушерку? 
по поводу конкретно ведических я не в курсе конечно, но Лалана может вам наверняка в этом помочь. в москве есть много хороших духовных акушерок. самая известная из них это котлар, можете про нее в сети найти. еще можно поспрашивать в этом сообществе, здесь много рожавших уже, могут подсказать, поделиться опытом. и если надо найти не только в москве http://rodi-doma.livejournal.com/

----------


## Денис535

Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны.Поделитесь контактами тех акушеров кто принимает роды дома,было бы здорово если это еще Вайшнавы. Мы из Тулы, может кто в Москве знает акушеров?

----------


## vitalik21

Харе Кришна дорогие Матаджи, примите мои поклоны.  :buket: 
Рожать дома дело ответственное, к нему нужно подходить очень серьезно. Вам понадобится специалист с большим опытом домашних родов и с медицинским образованием. Так же обязательно нужно пройти полное обследование роженицы. Бывают случаи, когда требуется срочная операция при родах, вплоть до общего наркоза, как было в нашем случае с супругой. Диагноз гистоз. Хотя тоже думали что будем рожать в домашних условиях.

----------


## Дарья

Дорогие преданные, а еще можно рожать в роддомах со статусом "Больница улыбается ребенку". Они очень отличаются от обычных роддомов, там многое соблюдают из того, что многие хотят сделать дома - рожать можно совместно с мужем бесплатно, в любой позе, с максимальным невмешательством в ход родов,не обрезают пуповину раньше времени, не разлучают с ребеночком, не докармливают смесями и мн. другое (соблюдают рекоммендации ВОЗ). При этом в любой момент при необходимости могут оказать мед.помощь. В Москве, кажется, это роддом №4, может и еще есть, я сама не из Москвы. Это хорошая альтернатива обычным роддомам. По России таких роддомов еще не много, но есть! Надо просто найти!

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

Дарья, у нас такие роддома называются Доброжелательные к ребёнку, кажется. Я именно  в таком рожала, но опять-таки, было много рожениц, стали по 2 в палату "вселять", потом ещё были вмешательства, которые не буду писать, дабы читают и прабху. А когда родился ребёнок к груди не приложили, просто полежала немного и забрали. И пуповину попросила рано не перерезать, мне ответили, что конечно-конечно, минуту подождём, пока пульсирует  и перережем... :crazy: . Согласна - смесями не докармливают и ребёнок постоянно с тобой в палате.

----------


## Алла_Т

> Вот группа в контакте по ведическому зачатию - http://vk.com/club36216187


А как попасть в группу? 
Пишут:"Это частное сообщество. Доступ только по приглашениям администраторов."

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> мужской энергии в деле родов места нет, уж простите.


акушеры-мужчины лучше принимают роды, более внимательно и нежно, что ли, с тобой обращаются.
и мой муж присутствовал при родах,поддерживал меня,следил что бы со мной и ребенком хорошо обращались. ему дали ребенка как помыли и запеленали,он Гиту ему напевал тихонько :smilies: 
сын вырос замечательным мальчиком, с идеальным слухом и хорошим голосом  :smilies:  а так же с огромной любовью к отцу.

----------


## Дарья

> А как попасть в группу? 
> Пишут:"Это частное сообщество. Доступ только по приглашениям администраторов."


Да, теперь закрыли для всех группу, по неизвестным причинам.

----------


## Dina

Насчет родов дома...
я штудировала лекции Лаланы, книги Дипака Чопры и многие другие, настрой был боевой и вся беременность шла в соответствии с рекомендациями, и настройка была рожать дома, но потом мне знакомый аюрведический врач сказала - рожай в роддоме, потому что в России нет ни одного настоящего аюрведиста-акушера (раньше при помощи методик могли легко разворачивать малыша, если было обвите, тоже распутывали и пр. т.е. обладали специальными манипуляционными методиками) , и даже если женщина считает что она полностью здорова, в процессе родов могут возникнуть всякие ситуации, и в случае, если что то пойдет не так, никто не поможет. Сей эксперимент родов дома от желания ложного Эго, а не от разума. 
Господь дал нам и медицину тоже. Нужно подходить разумно к этому, так как одно дело, когда что-то касается нас лично, а другое дело малыш, ребенок которого нам дал Господь. И разбрасываться Его дарами не стоит. Есть время - место-обстоятельство. Раньше женщины рожали дома, потому что других вариантов не было, но были и опытные бабки-повитухи, но и смертность выше была. 
Моя знакомая не смотря ни на что, рожала дома, и потеряла малыша. Врачи сказали это вина мамы. 
Есть роддома со статусом "Дружественные к ребенку", там малыша сразу кладут маме на живот и он сам ищет мамину грудь, и пуповину не сразу перерезают и пр. И если женщина не хочет эпидуралку - не делают. 
В моем случае, тоже чуть не случилось не поправимое, врачи сказали если бы рожала сама, не спасли бы ни меня ни сына.

----------

